# quedarse con las ganas



## manurico

Hola, me preguntaba si alguien me podría traducir:

-Me quedé con las ganas de ( hacer algo),

Podría traducirse por:

-I felt like (doing something)???

Aunque creo que no expresa realmente que la acción no fue realizada. Que opinais?

Gracias, thanks.

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## El Estudiante

Hola Manurico,

Más contexto nos ayudaría traducir tu frase. Sin contexto, tal vez "I still felt like doing (something)." 

Saludos


----------



## MCHEN

Hi, I've found this in the Oxford Study Dictionary:

quedarse con las ganas = not to be able to do sth, never get to do sth
e.g.  Querían irse al Caribe, pero se quedaron con las ganas.
They wanted to go to the Carribean but they weren't able to.


----------



## xoxo

¿how would you say in English.."quedarse con las ganas de hacer algo"?
saludos,


----------



## sendai

xoxo said:
			
		

> ¿how would you say in English.."quedarse con las ganas de hacer algo"?
> saludos,


Unfortunately, there's nothing like a literal translation of this phrase into English, so it probably depends on the context.   However, I think this phrase would often work: to not get the chance to do something


----------



## lazarus1907

I am not so sure about that: "Quedarse con las ganas" means to fail to do/achieve something" or "to loose the chance/oportunity to do something", and not "to feel like doing something".
I would say maybe "to be disappointed" or "to fail" depending on the context.


----------



## xoxo

el_empollon said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> En inglés:
> 
> quedarse con las ganas de hacer algo* -* *to feel like doing something.*
> 
> ¡Un saludo!


 
thanks a lot!


----------



## Lita Maria

Dear XOXO:

This reminds me of an old song "I can't get no satisfaction..."

I would say "to be left wanting......"  but I am not sure this is gramatically correct.

Lita Maria


----------



## el_empollon

xoxo said:
			
		

> thanks a lot!


 
Hello,
 
Actually, I think the other posts are far more on target than mines. My brain was taking a brief lunch break.
 
You might want to stick with theirs. 
 
¡Un saludo!


----------



## Yuribear

yo lo pondría así... "I was left with my desire to...." eso me da más la idea de que me quede con las puras ganas.


----------



## lazarus1907

> I would say "to be left wanting......" but I am not sure this is gramatically correct.



"be left wanting" is not correct, but it is a very good description, actually. Maybe we could translate it as "wish (someone) could..."?

"se quedó con las ganas de ir al concierto"
(vagely translated as "he stayed at home wishing he could have gone to the concert")

"me quedé con las ganas de ir"
("I wish I could have gone")

"se quedó con las ganas de saber si le quería"
("he wish he knew whether she loved him" or "he'll be wondering forever whether she loved him")


----------



## lazarus1907

Yuribear said:
			
		

> yo lo pondría así... "I was left with my desire to...." eso me da más la idea de que me quede con las puras ganas.



That's the best I've heard so far!


----------



## jacinta

Except that I wouldn't say "my desire" sino "*the* desire".


----------



## lazarus1907

true, but the idea was good anyway.


----------



## DaleC

¿Tiene sentido "*quedar *con las ganas"? 

Para mí, 'quedarse' es el más misterioso entre todos los verbos pronominales. 
Parece que se comporta de forma pasiva quien 'se queda con las ganas', según han sugerido algunos foreros dando la traduccion pasiva "*be left *with the desire'. He visto otras oraciones en las que tiene sentido pasivo "quedarse". 

Por el otro lado, hay oraciones en las que no cabe duda de que esté actuando (o vaya actuando según las circunstancias) a propósito quien se está quedando (o se va quedando) haciendo la actividad. 

Gracias de antemano, 
Dale


----------



## lazarus1907

"Quedarse con las ganas" es una expresión hecha, o sea, siempre se construye igual y no tiene sentido si se traduce literalmente. Generalmente, "quedarse" significa "no cambiar", "permanecer" o "seguir con". Es lo que en Inglés se llama un "idiom". Te lo aprendes y punto .

Si quieres más detalles, me lo pienso con más detenimiento y te doy una lista más exhaustiva. Ahora mismo me voy a la cama.

Un saludo.


----------



## Carolina Rojas

I kept desiring something. I'm an spanish speaker so I'm not really sure, I'm just gessing.


----------



## Gizmo77

Yo como expresión que denotase ese aire, creo que se ajustaría más:

"I had to bear/carry the fact that I couldn't go to the concert"


----------



## Soy Yo

"I had to accept the fact..."  (sounds more natural)...

It may not give the desired idea/effect though.


----------



## Gizmo77

Folowing Soy_Yo 

"I had to assume the fact..." (even more natural )


----------



## Soy Yo

(Picking up on what Lazarus and others said)

I still wanted to go to the concert.
I still wished I could go to the concert.
????

I was left behind still wishing I could go...
I remained still wishing....

Mmmmmmm


----------



## jinti

How about _I was still itching to go to the concert_?


----------



## albahaca

¿Cómo se diría *"no te quedes con las ganas de ir a ese viaje"?*

Espero la respuesta, gracias.


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Tal vez seria "Don't stay hung up on your desire to go on this trip"
A ver otras opiniones!
Cristina.


----------



## YaniraTfe

Hola:

Mi diccionario Larrousse dice que:
“Quedarse con las ganas de hacer algo” es “not to manage to do something” pero obviamente en la frase que tú propones no sería la traducción adecuada.

Quizá  algo así como:

Don’t miss the chance / opportunity to go on that trip / journey!

A ver qué dicen los demás. Un saludo


----------



## Richcb

There is a spanish idiom I cannot translate into English

"Quedarse con las ganas"

Context: 
"Estaba esperando una recompensa y se *quedó con las ganas*"

"he was expecting a reward and he was left with nothing but the desire" 

which means that he didn't receive anything

I'm not sure if the expression is correct Would you mind helping me?


----------



## Na'ilah

An idiom that would communicate the same thing would be something like to leave (someone) hanging.  As in:  I was waiting for her to pick me up for school, but she left me hanging.  

But I don't see a good way to use it with this particular example.  Here, I think the most common thing would be what literally happened.  

He was expecting a reward, but didn't get it.


----------



## Lainglesa

Hi,

Maybe you could try with:

"He was expecting a reward but was left wanting."

What do you think?


----------



## craig10

'He was left disappointed'

In a lot of contexts, quedarse con las ganas = to be left disappointed, i.e. to not receive the thing you were expecting


----------



## Dario de Kansas

craig10 said:


> 'He was left disappointed'
> 
> In a lot of contexts, quedarse con las ganas = to be left disappointed


 
I agree with this, and the "was left hanging" suggestion would be good also if it's an informal context.


----------



## Na'ilah

"was left dissappointed" or simply "was dissappointed" both work here.


----------



## Richcb

Thank you very much to all of you!! now I get the gist


----------



## JeremySergendan

> se quedaron con las ganas



Context: someone is watching his favorite team play a very important game. The opposing team is not considered to be any kind of challenge. 

The game starts. Time goes by. And time goes by. And his team is not scoring. This is supposed to be an easy win.

Shaking his head, he says, _se quedaron con las ganas.
_
What does it mean in this context?


----------



## bandini

Bueno tengo que hace esta pregunta porque no tengo ni idea.  Si le quitaramos el verbo del pretérito y, en cambio, le pusieramos en el imperfecto, no lograríamos cambiar nada del significado?  O sea...
   «Me quedaba sin ganas de hacer nada»


----------

